# Opera/uTorrent question



## Ozpa (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I wanted to know if it's possible to make Opera remember how to deal with .torrent links. My "Remember choice" box is greyed out in Opera whenever I click on a torrent file link. Here's what pops-out for me:


What I do is I press "Open" and then the uTorrent "Add New Torrent" window pops-out. Then you just press "Ok" to start the download.
Is there a way to automate this or some way to skip of one those steps when downloading torrents in Opera?

Opera v9.63
uTorrent v1.8.2

Thanks.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah. Works automatically for me.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 16, 2009)

Try reinstalling Opera. Have you got the latest version?


----------



## Ozpa (Apr 16, 2009)

Well mine's 9.63 (latest is 9.64). The changelog doesn't include much, I don't remember it to work automatically ever for me :<

I suppose I could upgrade, any other ideas though?


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Apr 16, 2009)

I had trouble with uTorrent playing well with Opera too. They fight for control over who is the default program for .torrent files and confuse the hell out of windows as to which should open when you load a torrent file or download one. I dont even know why Opera bothers with including a torrent client from within the browser and is the one thing I cant stand about the browser.

Anyway, open about:config in Opera and go to the BitTorrent tab and disable it from there to keep the client from opening. Then go into your preferences and then advanced -> downloads -> uncheck hide file types associated with Opera -> search for file type torrent -> open with default program. That will keep Opera from opening the file itself, but make sure that explorer knows that utorrent is the default program for your .torrent files so find a torrent file on your HDD and go to the right click properties menu and make sure uTorrent is the "always use the selected program to open this kind of file."

Also, if your version of uTorrent is one with the single .exe file without an installer, make sure you keep it out of the Program Files folder if youre on Vista. UAC will make it so you can't associate .torrent files with it from within the client.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 16, 2009)

There is also an option in utorrent to stop that second window from popping up:

Under UI Settings, make sure all the boxes are unchecked in the "When Adding Torrents" section.

Under Directories, check the "Put new downloads in" box and select a directory for new downloads to download too.  Then uncheck the "Always show dialog on manual add".

That should prevent uTorrent from popping up a box every time you add a torrent, and instead just automatically start downloading the torrent.


----------



## Ozpa (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not really having problems with associations here 




newtekie1 said:


> Under Directories, check the "Put new downloads in" box and select a directory for new downloads to download too.  Then uncheck the "Always show dialog on manual add".



This is one part of a solution for me! What if some torrents I only want to download a part of? That window does allow you to select parts of the torrent you want but that rarely is needed for me (when I will want that I'll just check "Always show dialog.."?).

But personally I would like Opera to know that when I click on a URL with a .torrent file at the end that it should by default select the "Open" selection without letting me see that window at all. And instead the "Add new torrent" window would pop-up (than the "Open/Save/Cancel" window in Opera). No idea if that's possible though.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 16, 2009)

Your picture showed you were torrenting CS source and had the URL of where you got it.  This borderline violates our anti-piracy rules if not fully violating them.  Find another picture to help explain your torrenting problems.


----------



## Ozpa (Apr 16, 2009)

It was a frag highlight movie which is available for free on many sites. Just google "Erasus 2" and you will see 

Sorry I made you think otherwise


----------



## Ozpa (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh snap, I feel like a dork by posting here now 
I've figured it out after poking Opera/uTorrent for 30 minutes. If you want Opera to skip its' file download dialog and go straight to the uTorrent's "Add new torrent" window (where you can pick out parts of the torrent you want to download and other options), then the following worked for me:

1) Go to the Opera file association table, find torrent file type and click edit. In the following window check "Show download dialog" and click "OK".






2) Now here's the tricky part. I noticed there's 2 types of torrent links - ones that let you tick the "Remember my choice" box and others that don't. Trick here is to just find ANY torrent link that allows you to check the box, so check it and press "Open". That's it!

The following sites don't matter. uTorrent/Opera work great together after you spoonfeed the first torrent. Not much of a science here. I hope it helps someone.


----------

